# Olympics 2016 Thread



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Any chatter about the athletes, the competitions, the controversies, all welcome!

For me I am kind of interested in keeping track of what events I get around to watching this year. Tennis is high on the list of sports to watch. I also enjoy watching the swimming, water polo, and track. My husband will be keen to check out the tennis as well, and probably martial arts.

I may do this as a running tally for my own interest. Sorry if it bores anyone else!

So far:

1) Water Polo, United States vs. Croatia. 
The US goalie was really hot early on, but the US was not able to keep pace in spite of leading until the fourth quarter. US loses 7-5


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been totally turned off of sports because of the corrupting influence of drugs and money. Between the Penn State scandal and the mess in Rio I really have problems following sports. For the first time in my life I did not watch an opening ceremony. I just turned on the TV and it was covering women's beach volleyball. I just could not watch it even with the skimpy bikinis.

Afterthought: I am not trying to tell other people how to live their lives. If members are fans of the Olympics they should go ahead and follow it regardless of my personal feelings.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

arpeggio said:


> Afterthought: I am not trying to tell other people how to live their lives. If members are fans of the Olympics they should go ahead and follow it regardless of my personal feelings.


But you're a very ingenious fellow! How could we _not _listen to your opinion??

I'm looking forward to swimming, gymnastics, track and field, and anything a Finn happens to be competing in. They've won Summer medals in the past in a number of things including Javelin.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

arpeggio said:


> I have been totally turned off of sports because of the corrupting influence of drugs and money. Between the Penn State scandal and the mess in Rio I really have problems following sports. For the first time in my life I did not watch an opening ceremony. I just turned on the TV and it was covering women's beach volleyball. I just could not watch it even with the skimpy bikinis.
> 
> Afterthought: I am not trying to tell other people how to live their lives. If members are fans of the Olympics they should go ahead and follow it regardless of my personal feelings.


I completely respect that opinion. I enjoy watching but for the very reason you mentioned, I don't get wrapped up in the awe and wonder of it as I did when I was younger.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am looking forward to the diving, swimming ( we missed out of our first medal ) indoor gymnast and the hockey .


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Arpeggio, I'm with you wholeheartedly 

and I've learned one new thing today - oh, yes, one must follow the rule of learning something new each day, isn't it? 

and it was that : In the Paris Games in 1900, live pigeons were used as moving targets. After the 1900 games, the pigeons were replaced with clay targets. In 1907, the International Shooting Sport Federation came into existence and brought some standardizations to the sport.

Well, it gives me lots of optimism ( sarcastically) in seeing how humanity is progressing ........

and this one: "Hearing an Olympic kayaker may have capsized *after hitting a submerged sofa*. Story of day & possibly the week if true. #kayaksofa #Rio2016"

well, that is something...it would be ridiculous and funny if it wasn't true 
oh my , floating sofa...some countries have floating markets, the other floating furniture:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Well done Adam Peaty for getting GOLD


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

The Olympics still are a good opportunity to watch "minor" sports which are seldon broadcasted and where money still counts very little...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GioCar said:


> The Olympics still are a good opportunity to watch "minor" sports which are seldon broadcasted and where money still counts very little...


We in Holland have the luxury of one channel complete reserved for the Olympics, then we have two Belgium, one German and two BBC channels and also BBC four, late night, so no complains from me.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I watched the women's cycling road race yesterday. Sorry about madame van Vleuten (she crashed into the curb on a steep descent and ended up in hospital with multiple injuries). But another Dutch lady still won.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

That was an amazing finish to the race (one of the few things I've seen so far from the Olympics). After the awful crash of the clear front runner, it looked like a slam dunk for the American cyclist, but she got caught by three pursuers with the finish line in sight and missed out on the medals.


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

I love the opening ceremony :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Buahahahah Phelps. A Hungarian won instead! Several Hungarian swimmers were getting placed in various swimming races in the last few days, I guess they're the true underdogs versus people like Phelps and his immediate rivals. That was the irony last night before that particular race... but he still beat Le Clos!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


>


No longer available due the regelation from I.O.C.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Tennis starts to look interesting with both clear favourites (Djokovic and Serena Williams) eliminated.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A Dutch gymnasts is send home, unprofessional behaviour, partying against the rules.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Well done team GB, on diving and swimming.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*The result of 20 seconds participating on the Olympics.*

The guy is 25 years, almost 90 kilo and doing boxing, broke in tears at a interview .

​Bless him .


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

U.S. Men's basketball team only beat Serbia by 3 points.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> A Dutch gymnasts is send home, unprofessional behaviour, partying against the rules.


He lost his court case against N.O.C


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

U.K members is Andy Murray becoming Sir now you think?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Congratulations to Pugg for the Golden Medal in bar excercises
I am following the olympics on streaming by the public channel and every night (in Spain) I hold the remote control and use the Smart TV to turn on the sports I want to watch, mostly Gymnastics. Tonight we have badminton and one of our last chances of getting a Golden Medal: Carolina Marín.
I don't know how big our delegation is, but the number of medals we are getting is dissappointingly low: 6.  Nadal was 4th in individuals tennis (congratulations to all British for a double-golden medal Andy Murray).
I am really pesimistic about my country now in sports. We could meet now the US on the Basketball semis.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Finland hasn't won a single medal. 

But I'm happy for the American Trio, Phelps, Biles and Ledecky. Historic athletes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Granate said:


> Congratulations to Pugg for the Golden Medal in bar excercises
> I am following the olympics on streaming by the public channel and every night (in Spain) I hold the remote control and use the Smart TV to turn on the sports I want to watch, mostly Gymnastics. Tonight we have badminton and one of our last chances of getting a Golden Medal: Carolina Marín.
> I don't know how big our delegation is, but the number of medals we are getting is dissappointingly low: 6.  Nadal was 4th in individuals tennis (congratulations to all British for a double-golden medal Andy Murray).
> I am really pesimistic about my country now in sports. We could meet now the US on the Basketball semis.


We are doing well yes, however this night was disastrous , Epke Zonderland did fall.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Brasil in final of women's beach volleyball, tonight 11PM ET. 

Not every country entered in the 2016 Rio Olympics has won a medal. But this Olympics is still a complete success, right? Nevermind a 51% cost overrun--one of the smallest shortcomings in modern Olympics history. 

USA swimmer wanted for questioning, but he's skipped town and country. 

Related:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/17/s...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> *Finland hasn't won a single medal.*
> 
> ....


Currently, Finland has one bronze medal.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Losing by a "nose " length :lol:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

that´s my view of this Olimpics fans.....quite similar ....

just hope it´s an image of photoshoped monkey , otherwise monkey poor thing with so many holes on skin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm more than happy with GB's current medal tally - just goes to show how good things can get when certain sports receive more funding and are organised well, especially at grass roots level. I would like to have seen a better showing by one or two of our participants in certain track and field events but when taken as a whole GB's lofty position in the medals table proves that we weren't just a flash in the pan when the games were held in London four years ago.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Any chatter about the athletes, the competitions, *the controversies*, all welcome!
> 
> ....


More on the USA swimmers "scandal".

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/19/s...-lochte-lied-about-gunpoint-assault.html?_r=0


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Finland got a bronze medal! Women's boxing! Boxing medals aren't unheard of from Finland but it's been a while. If only there could be some more.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> More on the USA swimmers "scandal".
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/19/s...-lochte-lied-about-gunpoint-assault.html?_r=0


And yet they are home, those b#st#rds .


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Medals, by countries:
https://www.rio2016.com/en/medal-count-country

As a side remark, Denmark is doing quite well, the aim was 10, and 13 has been won so far.
I think the Netherland´s and Hungary´s statistics are impressive too, for such relatively small nations.

The ranking takes off from the number of gold medals.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> Medals, by countries:
> https://www.rio2016.com/en/medal-count-country
> 
> As a side remark, Denmark is doing quite well, the aim was 10, and 13 has been won so far.
> ...


My thoughts exactly, we could have had more if we weren't robbed by Britain on the cycle .


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I can´t watch the olympics because a commercial TV channel that make money from sending American sit-coms and reality shows have bought the rights to send the Olympics and demand extra money to see it.

Now Discovery have bought the rights to all Olympic games in Europe for the coming 20 years.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

CBC and BBC are streaming all events online, use a VPN to acquire a Canadian or British IP address and you're good to go.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm more than happy with GB's current medal tally - just goes to show how good things can get when certain sports receive more funding and are organised well, especially at grass roots level. I would like to have seen a better showing by one or two of our participants in certain track and field events but when taken as a whole GB's lofty position in the medals table proves that we weren't just a flash in the pan when the games were held in London four years ago.


There was an interesting chat on the Radio last night.

Basically the theory is:
Home games = good performance which carries on through 4 years later.
Big slump then follows. 
Explains China this time. 
UK next?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> There was an interesting chat on the Radio last night.
> 
> Basically the theory is:
> Home games = good performance which carries on through 4 years later.
> ...


China is still number three in the medal list.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> China is still number three in the medal list.


Do you think they'll be happy if it finishes that way?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Summer_Olympics_medal_table

I'll bet they were looking for No 1.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> There was an interesting chat on the Radio last night.
> 
> Basically the theory is:
> Home games = good performance which carries on through 4 years later.
> ...


Could be - watch this space etc. but in the meantime I'm just glad my country has enjoyed something like a golden era. Possibly interesting point - if the Soviet Union was still together they'd be a comfortable second in the table.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Could be - watch this space etc. but in the meantime I'm just glad my country has enjoyed something like a golden era. Possibly interesting point - if the Soviet Union was still together they'd be a comfortable second in the table.


Or next time the U.K without Scotland where will that end .


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Didn't find out until after*, that the Gold medal is 98.8% silver and 1.2% gold...that the Silver medal is 100% silver...that the Bronze medal is 95% copper and 5% zinc.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> And yet they are home, those b#st#rds .


Maybe Lochte will return. 

http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/25/americas/ryan-lochte-brazil/index.html


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Maybe Lochte will return.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/25/americas/ryan-lochte-brazil/index.html


Maybe, is the right word to start with, unless the U.S extradite him, he's not going anywhere I am afraid.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Maybe, is the right word to start with, unless the U.S extradite him, he's not going anywhere I am afraid.


The US wont extradite him to Brazil. Brazil wont extradite anybody to any country no matter what they are charged with.

It took over a year to get Brazil to extradite Victor Barnard who was wanted in Minnesota for over 50 rapes. And Brazil wanted the US to promise he would not get over 30 years in jail.

The US should tell them to go to he11.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Just read about the Russian paralympic team getting banned from Rio. Well, I know certain nations like to aggrandize themselves at the cost of others, but banning disabled people, for whom the paralympic sport is often their whole identity and reason to live, just so that your team might get more medals - it's a new low. Especially for the people who talk about diversity and inclusion all the time


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Just read about the Russian paralympic team getting banned from Rio. Well, I know certain nations like to aggrandize themselves at the cost of others, but banning disabled people, for whom the paralympic sport is often their whole identity and reason to live, just so that your team might get more medals - it's a new low. Especially for the people who talk about diversity and inclusion all the time


They are as much cheaters as the "normal" participants, has nothing to do with their handicap .


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Pugg said:


> They are as much cheaters as the "normal" participants, has nothing to do with their handicap .


The Russians cheat no more than all the others. It's just that some of those others can buy or coerce their way out of getting caught, and thus are free to use every doping they can come up with. I am no great fan of Russia, but making disabled people into pawns for some kind of political witch hunt by the usual suspects is disgusting.


----------

